# Hi all



## phantom19766 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey there 

Hope this finds you all well .. Well since this is an intro post I will say I'm a married male, ten years (11 this July) With two step daughters both of whom are now teens (Help!) Look forward to interacting with you via the forums


----------

